# Plc + scada



## احمد الرمحي (30 سبتمبر 2010)

سلام عليكم يا أعضاء منتدى الغالين بس ممكن طلب صغير بعد أذانكم أذا تكرمتم انا طالب في هندسه الصناعيه انا عم باخذ دورات عشان تفدني بس أخلص بتنصحون أخذ دورات بي Plc + scada
هل هي مطلوب بي سوق العمل ؟ أرجوا اني ما أكون أزعجتكم بطلب هاد 
​


----------



## zaino 48 (30 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخ احمد هذه الدورات مفيدة جدا وضرورية لأن كل معامل وشركات الانتاج التي هي الأن مربوطة بنظام سكادا وبي ال سي وانا قد قمت بهذه الدورات من سنتين والسوق منتظر احد الأشخاص التي تعمل في هذا المجال للعمل والتطور وشكرا


----------



## احمد الرمحي (30 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور على رد والله انك ما قصرات


----------

